
UC Open Source Software (OSS) Resources - tingletech
https://security.ucop.edu/resources/open-source-software-licensing.html
======
craftyguy
Why was this posted? There doesn't seem to be any new announcements, and many
other schools have similar programs (Portland State University, Oregon State,
etc)

~~~
tingletech
brand new policy just formally adopted

